# marvel heroes !!



## mauhdl (6. Juni 2013)

Was meint ihr mir daugt es mehr als diablo 3


----------



## Coldhardt (6. Juni 2013)

Probieren kannst du es ja mal


----------



## mauhdl (6. Juni 2013)

Ja spiel es seit gestern is zimlich cool


----------



## mauhdl (7. Juni 2013)

Spiel sonst noch wer und was meint ihr?


----------



## criss vaughn (18. Juni 2013)

Ich spiele es auch, allerdings auf dem US-Server. Es macht schon kurzweilig Spaß, allerdings sind meine Lieblingshelden entweder nur per Drop oder per Cash verfügbar - gut, ist ja auch F2P, da man das Spiel ohne 1 Cent auszugeben durchspielen kann, mir wäre es jedoch lieber gewesen 50 € auszugeben und alles zu haben .. aber das war ja mal  Ansonsten finde ich zwar die Missionen und die Optik ganz ok, doch wird es mit der Zeit etwas eintönig, und die Spielmechanik ist noch sehr unausgereift, bspw. werden Befehle viel zu spät ausgeführt. Wirklich nervig finde ich zudem, dass man, falls man umskillen möchte, Geld dafür ausgeben muss - entweder sollte es wie in DII fest sein und "Pech gehabt", oder aber wie in DIII komplett offen. Goodies / Charaktere gegen Cash sehe ich ja noch ein, aber Skillung?!


----------



## mauhdl (18. Juni 2013)

Was meinst mit drob?


----------



## Abductee (18. Juni 2013)

Ich würd mir wünschen das ich einen Bösewicht als Charakter haben kann.
Irgendwie langweilig wenn man nur als Held spielen kann.


----------



## mauhdl (18. Juni 2013)

Wie kann man den spiderman freischalt ausa mit geld?


----------



## happypcuser (28. Juni 2013)

Diablo 3 ist auf jeden fall mehr als ''marvel heroes''. <--- Das Spiel sit echt nicht ! 

GAR KEINE abwechslung


----------

